# Possessiveness with Chew Bone and other Dog



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition. Pretty much any dog will guard a high value item like a bone from another dog - it is great that he is not guarding it from you. However if you take the bone away while he is guarding from the other dog - he will soon want to keep it from you too. Management is the best solution, only give him the bone while he is crated, and the other dog cannot bother him. When taking anything from my dog I always make a point of 'trading' - he gives up the item, he gets a treat - a reward for being a good boy! that way he doesn't feel 'duped' and that he has lost something he values - he got something better.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your choices are not allowing high value items or keeping the dogs separated when they have them. Some dogs learn to relax in the presence of other dogs when they have bones or other treasures, others never do. Having your new addition chew while in his crate is a perfect solution. I would do a trade when you take the bone away so you don't set up guarding behavior with humans, too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When my daughter's 10 lb. poodle mix was here, I had to keep all bones & chew toys up. But it wasn't 70 lb. golden doing the guarding, it was the 10 lb. mix! I wasn't worried about bloodshed, it was just annoying.


----------



## watsonaz (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thanks for the help!*

Thanks for the quick responses and feedback! The chew bone in the crate seems to be the answer, as well as replacing if taking away for any reason. Though he has only been with us a week, he is getting more and more comfortable with his surroundings and new home. We are certainly starting to realize how incredibly smart he is....It is really nice to see the bond between him and our Pomeranian. They have become fast friends! Ironically, our little Diva-Pomeranian seems to enjoy the companionship. I am sure there will be fun times and more stories ahead...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Just want to say he looks lovely & congratulations for your new addition.


----------

